# Windows Emulator for Android



## STF-DIR (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello,

can i simulate Windows with an Emulator on an Android tab ( eg. the Samsung Galaxy tab ) ?
Thanks
Matthias


----------



## STF-DIR (Dec 6, 2010)

STF-DIR said:


> Hello,
> 
> can i simulate Windows with an Emulator on an Android tab ( eg. the Samsung Galaxy tab ) ?
> Thanks
> Matthias

Click to collapse



Has no one an idea ?

Matthias


----------



## francomur99 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you can, google it to find right app.


----------



## STF-DIR (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

i have tried google to find a app for that, but wth no result.

Kan you tell me a name of an app for emulating windows on an android tablet?

Thanks
Matthias


----------



## kuceens007 (Mar 24, 2011)

windows emulator are on android market..


----------



## brdrhopper (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm interesting im gonna have to look into this


----------



## winwintoto1234 (Mar 26, 2011)

kuceens007 said:


> windows emulator are on android market..

Click to collapse



In fact I saw this emulator in market and try to find an answer here.

Just wonder whether it allows me to install a program which runs on my old windows 95 or 98...

In other words, can I install .exe software on it?

Thanks!


----------



## cdavis9761 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Some?*

I have seen some do it but not well.


----------



## NoDze (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you can start Ubuntu and Windows 95 or 98  google it  I've seen some Nexuses One running Ubuntu, Debian etc.


----------



## kuceens007 (Mar 27, 2011)

Its easier to run ubuntu than windows

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## CAPN MORGAN (Apr 1, 2011)

kuceens007 said:


> Its easier to run ubuntu than windows

Click to collapse



Ya it is much easier to run ubuntu or debian do to the fact that android is already a linux distribution, and ubuntu and debian both support arm processors standard which is what android phones use.  Also in order to emulate windows you would have to emulate the intel cpu and that would make things unbairably slow, to the point of being almost unfunctionable.

Hope that helps


----------



## kuceens007 (Apr 1, 2011)

CAPN MORGAN said:


> Ya it is much easier to run ubuntu or debian do to the fact that android is already a linux distribution, and ubuntu and debian both support arm processors standard which is what android phones use.  Also in order to emulate windows you would have to emulate the intel cpu and that would make things unbairably slow, to the point of being almost unfunctionable.
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



I allready tried win emu on dhd,it was fast but not good looking as ubuntu.i will try ubuntu because i have usb host for dhd

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## DeBoX (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, been looking for emulators to isntall som legacy games ( civ 2 etc) any suggestions?


----------



## DeBoX (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone got suggestions? been looking for ages but nothing yet. Haven't been able to find something userfriendly.


----------



## nekyo (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm new to androids but I think you could always try to install Ubuntu then Wine to run some windows app's.. but you'd need pretty powerfull machine and quite luck to achieve that.


----------



## fulloflove (Apr 2, 2012)

nekyo said:


> I'm new to androids but I think you could always try to install Ubuntu then Wine to run some windows app's.. but you'd need pretty powerfull machine and quite luck to achieve that.

Click to collapse



Wine is not an emulator, it only translates some platform-dependent things so windows app can run on Linux. As a result wine can only run on x86 architecture. To run windows on ARM android there are many x86 emulator available but of course the performance is not very satisfying. Windows 98 or below can run although with a bit slow. windows XP and later is much heavier so you can't run it in an emulator with acceptable speed

Linux have distros for ARM so it's much easier to install


----------



## oblato (Aug 13, 2013)

with devices like s4 and xz is it still too hard to run win 7 in an emulator? win 8 has arm  support


----------



## martikp (Jan 27, 2014)

STF-DIR said:


> Hello,
> 
> can i simulate Windows with an Emulator on an Android tab ( eg. the Samsung Galaxy tab ) ?
> Thanks
> Matthias

Click to collapse






Windows Emulator


----------

